# Ahh Yeesh, China wants to bid on Us Military purchases.



## Torch (Feb 4, 2011)

China Maneuvers for U.S. Defense Contracts - FoxNews.com


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2011)

Does not surprise me a bit. I don't think that the vast majority of people in the US realize how deeply in debt we are to China. China is the single biggest holder of US treasury Bills, Bonds, and Notes, to the tune of over $895.6 billion of our $14.7 trillion dollar debt. All we can do is pay them interest which approaches $250 billion per year. 
In the mean time they keep the value of their Yuan artificially low to encourage the buying of "Made in China" goods increasing our trade deficit. When the US complains the Chinese threaten to sell our debt.
Can't imagine how China is able to develop so quickly


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2011)

back in the Billy C days china could do no wrong and did a lot for the US defense dept. saw a nice new top secret weapons manual..."printed in China". that was no fake and no joke. they cant speak english so we didnt have to [email protected]#$%$!!!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

and we are paying to develop their military


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe we can be BFFs and have sleep overs and share secrets


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

We'd best 'cause if we default on our payments they have a legal claim on Ft. Knox


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2011)

Shhh mike, knox is empty but they dont know it. only thing there is an IOU from LBJ, a crapload of chewing gum wrappers, and an old coke can used as a spitter ( its half full ).


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

God Grief, bobby, you're right!


----------

